# how to change from 240v compressor to 120v



## 1miket1 (Jan 6, 2022)

hi guys i bought a Husky 6.5hp 240v 60 gallon compressor but on my garage/shop I only have 120v.

What can be done here?

I'm assuming if i want to continue to use the 240v motor i need to run 240v to my garage/shop.

Is it possible to change the motor? what all should i know? 
Thanks all,


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

best to run a new 240 line out to the garage.
way lower cost and you would have to run new 120 heavy wire any way.

yea it is money both ways.
but the 240 is a better choice on a larger compressor for power.

or buy a smaller compressor and run extra reserve tanks for the volume or cfm.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

According to that motor's data plate, it is for 240 only. It can't be wired for 120. You're going to have to run a 240 volt line.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

1miket1,

Looks like you are in a bind here. Don't believe the Husky marketed "6.5 HP" hype, the motor shown produces a full load output of 3 HP. This motor is not designed to run on 120 volts. The current required for 3HP electric motor at 120 volts would be 30 to 50 amps to produce a usable 3HP. The circuit breaker would need to be 50 amps and 6 gauge wire would be required from the breaker panel to the load. So there is no easy way other than using original 12 gauge wire and a dual pole 20 amp circuit breaker to convert the 120 volt line to 240. And that's only possible for a 50 foot length or less with all the "daisy chained" 120 V outlets and loads connected would have to be disconnected. How far away is the breaker panel? what gauge wire is there already? If you can run a 10 gauge wire with a 30 amp circuit breaker to at least a 240 volt 20amp outlet,
better to use a 30 amp receptacle 
20 amp 240 volt :








30 amp 240 volt twist lock:




















1miket1 said:


> hi guys i bought a Husky 6.5hp 240v 60 gallon compressor but on my garage/shop I only have 120v.
> 
> What can be done here?
> 
> ...


----------

